
Microbiome startup uBiome cuts more than 50 jobs - sprague
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/22/ubiome-job-cuts-more-than-50.html
======
sprague
Odd they are doing this just months after securing $80M in new financing.
Their web site (careers) shows they are moving their lab from SF to Portland.

------
jelliclesfarm
They are going from self test kits to pharmaceuticals? That’s a major pivot!

